# Body Hair During and After Pregnancy



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

I've noticed some strange/interesting body hair stuff and wanted to see if anyone else had experienced this.

When I was pregnant my leg hair started growing REALLY slow...like, I could go without shaving for weeks at a time during warm weather. But my armpit hair grew at the regular rate. It was as though my body knew shaving my legs was getting more and more difficult, but it was easy to reach the pits.

Now that I'm 12 weeks PP I've noticed that my leg hair is back to its normal growth rate (maybe even a little faster?), but my armpit hair has totally changed...only a handful of hairs seem to be growing at any one time.

This is all just bizarre and I'm assuming hormonal in some way.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I noticed the same thing WRT leg hair.

Pits were gross during pg, as I had lots of skin tags in them. Thankfully, they are mostly gone PP.


----------



## Liquesce (Nov 4, 2006)

2-3 months postpartum I found myself mired in PP hair loss coupled with a batch of chin bristles. Sexy!


----------



## ~Katie~ (Mar 18, 2007)

With DS's pregnancy I noticed less hair growth than average, and then somehow managed to get some random chin hairs after birth that still haven't gone away. My leg hair seems to be growing faster this time around. My skin tags go crazy during pregnancy too.


----------



## eurobin (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *not_telling* 
When I was pregnant my leg hair started growing REALLY slow...like, I could go without shaving for weeks at a time during warm weather. But my armpit hair grew at the regular rate.









:

Sadly, all my hair is back to growing at the normal rate now. I did appreciate the break though!


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

I had no leg hair during pg. It was strange. Grew back after births.


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Still waiting to for the slow hair growth, mine seems to be stuck on turbo growth.


----------



## mommyfied (Jun 25, 2007)

yeah, it's all hormonal... I noticed that I didn't have to shave my legs at the end of my last pregnancy, and now that you mention it, I think it's started again! It comes in handy when you can't bend over to do it anyway.







At the beginning of pregnancy, everything was growing super fast.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

I have some really funky hairs on my belly.







They're curly and everything. Haven't noticed a difference in leg/pit hairs though... Oh, and a single slightly annoying chin hair.


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

I don't shave my legs, so I didn't really notice a change there, but my pubic hair got REALLY long! I had to give myself a trim! My toenails also grew really fast, which is like a cruel joke on someone who couldn't reach her feet.


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

I got pretty furry on my belly. I also grow a happy trail!







It'll all fall out, though.

My leg hair doesn't seem any different, but my skin is very itchy.


----------



## HotJabanero (Aug 21, 2008)

ecoteat said:


> I don't shave my legs, so I didn't really notice a change there, but my pubic hair got REALLY long! I had to give myself a trim! QUOTE]
> 
> Yeah that only it never stopped when I had my last baby. If I let it grow out, which I won't anymore for hygenic reasons, it goes just past mid thigh. It's like head hair now. Hate it cause I've never been a trim it for my man kind of girl.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes!
Well, my body hair didn't really change much during pregnancy.

But I'm 3 mos PP now & have noticed much less hair in my bikini area & arm pits! Weird. (Leg hair has always been very sparse.) Of course, I still have to shave because I have pale skin with dark hair and there is _some_ hair there, but it's MUCH more sparse than before.

Somehow I didn't have too much trouble shaving my legs while PG, but bikini was IMPOSSIBLE because I couldn't see it. I just eventually gave up. YECH! What a sight to see that area again immediately after DS was born & placed on my chest.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

When I was pg with DD my leg hair also did not grow, but my hair on my head grew over an inch a month. By the time DD was born I had gone from having short hair to shoulder length, then at 3 months PP it all fell out and my leg hair started growing again. i had to start shaving my legs and cut off my hair to hid the bald spots. It was lovely.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

my hair just falls out and I get black hairs on my face here and there popping up. I pluck a lot lol. then... at the end of pregnancy I get skin tags everywhere...

hey, wait a second... remind me why I do this again!?


----------

